# Hi all, moving to Benidorm in November



## EmmaLouUK (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi all, as the title says I am moving to Benidorm in November and just wanted to join the community and learn as much as possible from you guys before I go. I must say that I know Benidorm very well and have friends that live in and around Benidorm, basically my knowledge of Spanish isnt fantasic but I am learning day by day and hope to be able to improve what I already know(which isnt much). I have been looking for years into Spanish courses problem being is a live in the old mining valleys in South Wales and interest in languages well is just non existant. I am currently looking for long term rentals in Benidorm I found one I like at €440 a month I feel this is reasonable but would still like to look around so help would be appreciated also any sites you could give me related to jobs I have already been to a lot of sites as my Spanish friends have helped me and are helping me with my NIE application etc.
Right I'll stop yapping on now and thank you all in advance.
Emma


----------



## MichelleAlison (Aug 25, 2007)

Hi Emma and welcome to the forum.

Any Spanish that you learn before November will be great, but the best way to learn a language is to live in the country and to try and live amongst the locals. 

Michelle


----------

